# Beans for aeropress - subscription?



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

So, I'm making the step to grinding beans myself with a rhinowares recommended on this here forum. I use an aeropress.

I get through about 250g-350g of coffee per fortnight. I'm considering a couple of options for beans, including local roasters, but could use help - I like making espresso style shots (smaller dose, espresso style grind, much less water), foamed milk espresso shots (50:50 or 60:40 coffee:milk) and occasionally pseudo sort-of lattes.

What beans would you use? I'm considering a subscription where you get different beans every fortnight, but there are so many suppliers out there and I don't know who is good and who is not. Prices are variable too, from £11 per kilo (!) to £8 for 250g or so. I'm a bit lost!

Taste wise, I like a full bodied coffee and seem to prefer the less acidic, "softer" taste of brewed versus espresso, which seems more acidic and bitter. I'm not experienced on describing taste, however, so these are very much the words of an amateur! Any help much appreciated.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Would recommend (personally) Square Mile's subscription, but you kinda need to try some of the offerings from various roasters and see what you like...

It might be helpful to know where you have tried already, as you say there are many many many places.

Off the top of my head, ones that I know to be good (although I get various things from various people):

HasBean

Square Mile

Ozone

Origin

Foundry

um... someone else chime in and help me out


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

So far, I've used HasBean and was impressed by the service. They were pre ground beans, though.

I'll look into the others. Rave Coffee seems very popular - and they offer 20% off first order if you sign up to the mailing list, which I have. Just waiting for the code to come through, then I reckon I'll get a 6 month subscription and see how that goes.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I've only ever ordered from rave. Who are great, but I may start branching out soon


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Rave get so many good reviews, plus the intro offer (still not got my code, sadly, but I'm hanging in there!) means I'm going to go for them - I'll order a blend from them to just get some delicious coffee, and get a subscription to let me try plenty of others.

Now I'm on here, I've found all kinds of methods of making... The v60 looks good.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I would not recommend square mile for brewed coffee. Although you've said you prefer the strength of espresso style so maybe you'd get on well with it. IMO brewed coffee really shines with light fruity stuff. For this reason I wouldn't be buying blends either.

I'd suggest starting off by going on has bean and buying a bag of something with taste notes you like the sound of.

Espresso doesn't have to be bitter or acidic. That's a function of the beans and how you extract them. You're probably referring to the high 'strength' and 'intensity', 'fuller body' or 'concentration' of the espresso style drink.

I presume you're using a metal filter disk in your Aeropress?

If you like espresso style drinks you will not get anything out of a v60.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@mwjb


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> @mwjb


I may not be much help here, I don't know how to make nice tasting coffee from short brews at high ratios from lighter beans in an Aeropress. I'd start off perhaps with darker/"good for espresso" roasts than what you might typically get from a typical "filter" subscription, maybe revisit that idea when you've had a bit more practice at brewing and want to stretch out a bit into longer coffees?

It's easy to make very acceptable coffee (assuming you have no strong preference for a certain thing) in an Aeropress, pretty much by following the box instructions, with darker roasts.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Cool, good to get some info!

So, I'm using a metal filter - the s filter. I liked the paper filters for longer drinks that were still strong, but the metal filter definitely has a more full thing going on - sort of more punchy, as opposed to "more bitter".

I do drink longer drinks from it, too, but have been very disappointed compared to French press - although the grounds are a bit old now, so that doesn't help! Hence my change to beans and a grinder, which should allow me to control my output with a lot more consistency.

I'm largely not fussy, and just like good coffee, but would like to play to strengths and teach my palette.

My next go will be something fruitier, following advice I've found on this thread and within the forum in general.

It's worth noting, with regards to the v60, I do like my strong, shorter "shots" but I love coffee in all forms, from lattes (or "milkshakes, as my friend calls them) through to French press to espresso. I just don't have access to an espresso machine and, frankly, it's hard finding really good coffee shops to serve one that's much better than a" mainstream"effort (though I've found a couple).

The main thing I've noted with the aeropress is it's hard to make a bad coffee! I use lower temperature water, about 85 degrees, and have found you can alter taste fairly dramatically with things like brew time and coffee to water ratio, but it's hard to really make it horrible.

I've ordered an espresso blend along side the grinder, so that should allow me to get used to the whole process from weighing beans through to output. Then I'll start getting some fruitier stuff and try to work out what they're good for (sounds like longer drinks) and what they're not (shots?).


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Morningfuel said:


> Cool, good to get some info!
> 
> So, I'm using a metal filter - the s filter. I liked the paper filters for longer drinks that were still strong, but the metal filter definitely has a more full thing going on - sort of more punchy, as opposed to "more bitter".
> 
> ...


Fruity stuff is amazing for everything. (If that's what you like.)


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

risky said:


> I would not recommend square mile for brewed coffee. Although you've said you prefer the strength of espresso style so maybe you'd get on well with it. IMO brewed coffee really shines with light fruity stuff. For this reason I wouldn't be buying blends either.


Not entirely sure where you are coming from with this - current filter I have from them is extremely light and fruity (white grape / floral), so much so it has taken quite some effort getting the best from it. I do admit they tend towards darker fruit and chocolates though, but they do tend to offer choices (when they are available)


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> Not entirely sure where you are coming from with this - current filter I have from them is extremely light and fruity (white grape / floral), so much so it has taken quite some effort getting the best from it. I do admit they tend towards darker fruit and chocolates though, but they do tend to offer choices (when they are available)


Based on reviewing 'prototype' roasts sent by James Hoffman when I, and a number of others complained they had changed their roasting style and the roasts were too developed for filter. While the 'prototypes' (which were actually a reversion to their previous roasting style) were better; they were still pushed too far for filter in my, and the others, opinion. If they've backed off even more that's great, but I wouldn't be rushing back to try it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

In fairness I get to sample a few bits of sqm from a friendly forum member and it's always been tasty brewed


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

risky said:


> Based on reviewing 'prototype' roasts sent by James Hoffman when I, and a number of others complained they had changed their roasting style and the roasts were too developed for filter. While the 'prototypes' (which were actually a reversion to their previous roasting style) were better; they were still pushed too far for filter in my, and the others, opinion. If they've backed off even more that's great, but I wouldn't be rushing back to try it.


Can you explain "too far for filter" in any tangible, objective terms?

Fruity coffee is great, so long as the coffee is fruity & that fruit is accessible at a reasonable range of extraction...if it's an artefact of a specific level of extraction, then it's not "fruity coffee", you're just making that way.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

MWJB said:


> Can you explain "too far for filter" in any tangible, objective terms?


Not really. Such is the issue with trying to describe what I perceive as an issue that was caused by the way the coffee had been roasted (and the roaster agreed). We also agreed it is very hard to pick the correct language to describe this.

For example, I found the beans all perfectly drinkable as espresso. However as brewed, they were flat, muddy, lacked sweetness and clarity regardless of brew ratio, temperature etc. Some of the beans that generated the original complaint were 'roasty' and tasted burnt, again regardless of extraction. James admitted he felt they had 'gone too far' (his words).


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

We need to know why they were flat/muddy. Brew ratio is almost irrelevant. How do you know for sure that there was no sweetness beyond the flat/muddy stage? Did you keep extracting until everything was sickly, smokey & drying?

Flat/muddy sounds like a brewing artefact.

I don't care about James's personal preference, as a customer I care about coffee that is easy to brew, sweet, clean & complex.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Morningfuel said:


> So far, I've used HasBean and was impressed by the service. They were pre ground beans, though.
> 
> I'll look into the others. Rave Coffee seems very popular - and they offer 20% off first order if you sign up to the mailing list, which I have. Just waiting for the code to come through, then I reckon I'll get a 6 month subscription and see how that goes.


Can you tell us any of the HasBean coffees that you have liked brewed through your aeropress using your described technique?

I'm sure you know that HB do a popular and well priced subscription service that will give you a wide variety of different coffees. You say that you were impressed by the service but what about the beans?

Are you open to trying different techniques when brewing with the AP or looking to stick with what you do at present?


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Step21 said:


> Can you tell us any of the HasBean coffees that you have liked brewed through your aeropress using your described technique?
> 
> I'm sure you know that HB do a popular and well priced subscription service that will give you a wide variety of different coffees. You say that you were impressed by the service but what about the beans?
> 
> Are you open to trying different techniques when brewing with the AP or looking to stick with what you do at present?


I got the starter pack of 5 types, my personal favourite was the blend. But I knew little about the various brewing techniques, and as it was pre ground, it lost flavour quite quickly.

I also tried a market place sumatra and el salvador blend that was fantastic - rich and chocolatey. Again, lost flavour after a few days and now just tastes like "coffee". I think grinding my own will really be useful to help me discover what I like and don't like.

So, methods I use:shots (18g coffee, 100ml water makes a concentrated shot for a larger long drink or as a nice espresso style drink), lattes (using the same shot and making up with foamed milk), and americano (15g coffee, fill aeropress right up, stir, leave for 3 minutes, press and drink, incidentally what I had this morning).

However, my results are inconsistent. I'm using scales and will start using them for output as well as input as recommended on the forum. Then, I'll grind my own beans to ensure a more consistent source of coffee than my current situation.

I brew inverted for ease of use.

When my rhinowares and bag of espresso blend arrives, I'll do a series of tests and document results on here, which will certainly be more useful to me and much more information for you guys to help me.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Ok so you like weak espresso type drinks and medium/dark espresso roasted beans if I understand correctly. You are using the AP much like the inventor uses it. Make sure to use cooler brew water around 80c. The thinking is that it creates a less bitter drink.

I think that most folks on here that like similar coffee use an espresso machine. Might be worth checking out the DSOL thread to see what coffees they like. I don't think there are many on here using the AP in this style.

Make sure you take out an espresso type subscription or you might end up with coffees roasted lighter that may not suit your preferences.

Coffee Compass are popular for those that like medium/dark beans.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Step21 said:


> Ok so you like weak espresso type drinks and medium/dark espresso roasted beans if I understand correctly. You are using the AP much like the inventor uses it. Make sure to use cooler brew water around 80c. The thinking is that it creates a less bitter drink.
> 
> I think that most folks on here that like similar coffee use an espresso machine. Might be worth checking out the DSOL thread to see what coffees they like. I don't think there are many on here using the AP in this style.
> 
> ...


Wonderful, thanks for the tips!

Fancy giving me a recipe for a longer drink to try with a lighter roasted fruity bean? I've got a medium-light Kenyan roast today that's supposed to be fruity and light, sounded like it would help illustrate the differences between my usual brews and using these beans.

I presume that 18g in a full aeropress steeped for a few minutes would work - I've done that before and it makes a strong-ish Americano style drink - sort of, "just a coffee", if you like.

I do enjoy concentrated shots - I've had another espresso from a decent bar today and it was really delicious. But working within my budget, I'll stick with the aeropress and eventually get a second hand forum machine. However, I do like long coffees too. I got the Kenyan in hope it would be a nice way to teach me how to make a nice, long brew.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

There are loads of AP threads on the forum which abound with AP recipes so there's loads to sift through and try out.

My current preference with AP is to use a brew ratio of 55g of coffee per litre. So for example that would be 12.5g to 225ml of brew water. Now that is a lot less than you are using. If you used 18g/225ml that would be 80g/l. That will make a much stronger less but less extracted brew than mine but that may be what you prefer. I use a medium filter drip grind size but pretty much any grind size can work in the AP.

I like 2 methods - a short steep (3min then slow plunge totalling 4 mins) or a long steep (20 to 30 mins). Long steeps tend to lessen any acidity.

Is the Kenyan pre ground? Kenyans tend to be very soluble coffees (i.e. extract easily)

I use water at just below boiling point 98C and use a bottled water mix rather than tap water. My tap water does not make good coffee. Volvic is an easily obtainable safe bet if you've never used bottled before. Give the brew a stir and let it cool down a good bit before tasting to get the flavours. The high temp of the brew water should bring out the fruit. Don't do any stirring of the brew after adding the water other a gentle dabbing a the top to sink any grounds that might be floating.

Lot's of scope for experimentation with brew ratios but i think you may be surprised how much flavour and sweetness a weaker brew than you are used to can have. Don't confuse brew strength with taste. It's the extraction that gives the flavour. You want a good extraction which you are much more likely to get with a 55 to 65g/l brew ratio than 80. So my recommendation would be to experiment in the 55 - 65g/l area and see what tastes best for you.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

@Step21 has it spot on there. When i first started with the aeropress i thought i needed to add more coffee than most as i liked a stronger brew. It turns out i just didnt like an insipid brew (who does?)

I started with 20g coffee 300g tap water but have recently found i get a lot more flavour from 15g coffee 300g volvic water. Probably due to better extraction.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Step21 said:


> There are loads of AP threads on the forum which abound with AP recipes so there's loads to sift through and try out.
> 
> My current preference with AP is to use a brew ratio of 55g of coffee per litre. So for example that would be 12.5g to 225ml of brew water. Now that is a lot less than you are using. If you used 18g/225ml that would be 80g/l. That will make a much stronger less but less extracted brew than mine but that may be what you prefer. I use a medium filter drip grind size but pretty much any grind size can work in the AP.
> 
> ...


Excellent, thanks.

No, the Kenyan is bean - I'm avoiding pre ground from now on, hopefully to improve my experience.

I'll give your recipes a go - actually, I will probably do several attempts and report on here. Say what I like, don't like etc and go from there.

Interesting about the extraction versus strength - noted. I'll definitely give that a go.

Come on, rhinowares, where are you?!

As far as water goes, I'm using tap and it's quite hard. Perhaps I'll get a filter system kettle again - that improved my tea no end.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Morningfuel said:


> As far as water goes, I'm using tap and it's quite hard. Perhaps I'll get a filter system kettle again - that improved my tea no end.


I'd see if you can get figures for bicarbonate content, your water can have relatively high calcium & magnesium, but if the bicarbonate levels are reasonable it will still make good coffee. Or, just brew & see how you go. Too soft a water might limit what you can pull from the coffee. Kettles are easy to descale, so I wouldn't be so concerned about hard water for brewed.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

MWJB said:


> I'd see if you can get figures for bicarbonate content, your water can have relatively high calcium & magnesium, but if the bicarbonate levels are reasonable it will still make good coffee. Or, just brew & see how you go. Too soft a water might limit what you can pull from the coffee. Kettles are easy to descale, so I wouldn't be so concerned about hard water for brewed.


I seem to remember that @GlennV uses tap water from Cambridge either filtered via a Brita or just boiled (scaling - which has the same effect). So the basic water must be pretty good in terms of mineral balance.

I note the OP's location in Cambridgeshire. Might not be the same source of course.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Update time!

Rhinowares grinder arrived, and after setting it to 4 clicks from stopped (about 2/3 turn open) I ground some single source beans from the local market - "pure Kenyan", which I think is not a peaberry but I can't remember what it was! Anyway, it was advertised as being fruity and refreshing.

I ground my beans at 4 clicks from locked up (recommended on site to be half turn from fully closed) and I was greeted by what appeared to be a fairly consistent grind! There were a few boulders, or rather, "strips" of "outer skin" present but otherwise I'm really impressed.

30 second bloom with 30g water, then 220g water for 8 minutes. I was too excited by the incredible smell to wait any longer!

Anyway, asides from my dose being too high, I'm pleased to say it's delicious. It's a fruity cup for sure, tart berry flavours rather than apple or citrus. The smell is generically fruity - like fruit that's a touch past it's sell by!

I used the metal filter from habit and, although ultra fine, it does let fines through which I usually like - it gives a nice, full body and helps balance sweetness with the bitterness with the espresso and chocolatey flavoured coffee I usually go for.

Not so here - I'm using a rinsed paper filter next time. I think this would work nicer as a clean, fruity cup and let that sweetness come through. So my next go will have a 2g reduced dose to 13g, same water, longer brew time (10 minutes) and a rinsed paper filter. Water amount will remain the same.

It only occurs to me to try paper because I had a clever dripper at Hot Numbers yesterday that was an Ethiopian coffee, which tasted very floral and sweet - and that suited the clean cup.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sometimes there are gaps between the Aeropress body & the filter holder, so a little fines can get through, whatever filter you use. You could try 2-3 paper filers? Let the brewer sit for a little, after flipping & before plunging if brewing inverted. If brewing 'right way up', I just loosen the plunger so that the brew starts to drip under gravity, before plunging & stop as you see the grounds bed being revealed.

There's not really any need to bloom if steeping for several minutes, personally, I'd aim to get all the water in ASAP...but see how you go?


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

MWJB said:


> Sometimes there are gaps between the Aeropress body & the filter holder, so a little fines can get through, whatever filter you use. You could try 2-3 paper filers? Let the brewer sit for a little, after flipping & before plunging if brewing inverted. If brewing 'right way up', I just loosen the plunger so that the brew starts to drip under gravity, before plunging & stop as you see the grounds bed being revealed.
> 
> There's not really any need to bloom if steeping for several minutes, personally, I'd aim to get all the water in ASAP...but see how you go?


Well, to update again, I tried with same grind, same amount but paper filter and it was certainly a cleaner cup which really suited the taste. It came across as being sweeter, but I think it was less "body" in the way of the taste, rather than a sweeter brew as everything else was the same.

Now done a slightly coarser grind (6 clicks rather than 4) and dumped the water in. The beans are probably a couple of weeks old so they don't seem to bloom up crazy and overflow. Brewing now, will use a paper filter. Hope to see how a coarser grind affects the taste, and two clicks was a visible difference.


----------



## DiscoYou (Jul 27, 2015)

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> Would recommend (personally) Square Mile's subscription, but you kinda need to try some of the offerings from various roasters and see what you like...
> 
> It might be helpful to know where you have tried already, as you say there are many many many places.
> 
> ...


I have a HasBean subscription and brew using an aeropress. I like trying a different bean every month,* there have been no duds in my time using it (nearly a year).

* you can choose the frequency


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Well, 6 clicks seemed to make a nicer coffee. That's good!

However, a second d attempt making coffee for the lady resulted in a lot of sludgy fines. Also, the rhinowares grinder has broken already - the plastic nut at the top has broken. Technically it still works, but I'll reassess in the morning for fines and if there are tons I may ask for refund and save for a lido instead.

Sad


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Found the solution.

12g Kenyan beans, grinder set to 3 clicks as recommended on another thread.

220-230g water, freshly off the boil, dumped. 10g allows for less control from a conventional kettle, and I'm not forking out for an electric with much smaller capacity. Maybe when this one goes, I'll get a 1.7l electric gooseneck...

Anyway, brew that for 7 minutes then press slowly for about a minute. Result is a full, coffee flavour that's quite fruity and not too bitter, certainly quite sweet then fading to a bitter citrus.

It maybe can improve, but I'm not convinced by the beans themselves. However, tomorrow I start on my goldstone espresso blend - sweet, honey and chocolate. Sounds fantastic - I'll experiment with shot style (as maker intends - 60-80g concentrated shot from a serving, presumably 12g or so) and also with the current method.

I may try a slightly finer grind for the short shot, and directly a/b the results from the off to more quickly determine the best way to serve.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Having looked back, it's basically the @mjwb recipe I liked. It worked well, certainly better than other attempts.

I'm looking forward to a new coffee, though. I think I'll get along with this one better.

I also sampled a great Ethiopian at hot numbers in Cambridge, which I reckon would work fantastic in an aeropress with the 12g/230g recipe.


----------

